# The Last of Us: Fans kritisieren Joels Bart und behindern Dreharbeiten



## Quinzel (19. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Last of Us: Fans kritisieren Joels Bart und behindern Dreharbeiten * gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Last of Us: Fans kritisieren Joels Bart und behindern Dreharbeiten *


----------



## Shalica (19. Oktober 2021)

Weder Sie sieht aus wie Ellie, noch er wie Joel.
Keine Ahnung wer bei der Besetzung da komplett Blind war.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. Oktober 2021)

Shalica schrieb:


> Weder Sie sieht aus wie Ellie, noch er wie Joel.
> Keine Ahnung wer bei der Besetzung da komplett Blind war.


Das nennt sich Stil bzw. Interpretation.🙄


----------



## Hjorgar (19. Oktober 2021)

Sieht Henry Cavill aus wie Geralt? Nein und trotzdem funktioniert die Serie.
Diese Gralshüter der Authentizität gehen mir persönlich gehörig auf die Nerven und wenn es euch nicht passt, dann schaut euch den Film, die Serie oder was auch immer doch nicht an! Oder beschwert ihr euch darüber, dass sie gefälligst den Geschmack von Zucchini verändern sollen, damit ihr die auch essen könnt? (ich persönlich mag Zucchini nicht, daher dieses Beispiel)
Nur weil alles für uns Wohlstandverwöhnten immer und jederzeit verfügbar ist, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass uns alles gefallen/schmecken muss. Ihr dürft gerne eure Meinung äußern, aber bei euch klingt das immer nach "Eyh ihr Loser, ändert das endlich oder ich schreie nach meiner Mama!". 
Sorry, aber mir gehen solche Diskussionen seit Corona noch mehr als vorher auf den Keks. Woran diese Corvidioten mit ihrem Meinungs- und Wahrheitsterrorismus einen großen Anteil haben.


----------



## Quinzel (19. Oktober 2021)

Ich kann die Fan-Meinungen auch nicht besonders nachvollziehen. Gerade wegen Beispielen wie Henry Cavill. Für mich spielt die schauspielerische Leistung immer eine größere Rolle aber bei sowas scheiden sich wohl die Geister.


----------



## Toni (19. Oktober 2021)

Ich ertappe mich auch oft dabei, enttäuscht zu sein, wenn ein Schauspieler nicht so aussieht, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, oder andersherum bei den Superhelden-Videospielen, die Charaktere nicht wie die Schauspieler^^ Aber am Ende ist es ja eh nur Gewohnheitssache und man schaut sich rein, wenn die Serie / Film / Spiel gut ist


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Oktober 2021)

Das ist für mich ein allgemeines Problem von Verfilmungen von Spielen. Ich habe durch die Spiele bereits ein vorgefertigtes audio-visuelles Bild, das bei mir eingeprägt ist. Ich habe eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie Charaktere auszusehen und zu klingen haben. Wenn das dann nicht übereinstimmt, geht das für mich gar nicht. Verstärkt wird der Effekt noch, wenn Charakter XY von einem bekannten Schauspieler gespielt wird, denn man auch aus anderen Rollen kennt. Wie eben bei Cavill und Pascal der Fall. Da sehe ich ständig Superman und den Mando vor mir.
Deswegen kann ich mir auch die Witcher-Serie nicht anschauen. Mit TLOU werde ich vermutlich die gleichen Probleme haben.


----------



## MrFob (19. Oktober 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das ist für mich ein allgemeines Problem von Verfilmungen von Spielen. Ich habe durch die Spiele bereits ein vorgefertigtes audio-visuelles Bild, das bei mir eingeprägt ist. Ich habe eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie Charaktere auszusehen und zu klingen haben. Wenn das dann nicht übereinstimmt, geht das für mich gar nicht. Verstärkt wird der Effekt noch, wenn Charakter XY von einem bekannten Schauspieler gespielt wird, denn man auch aus anderen Rollen kennt. Wie eben bei Cavill und Pascal der Fall. Da sehe ich ständig Superman und den Mando vor mir.
> Deswegen kann ich mir auch die Witcher-Serie nicht anschauen. Mit TLOU werde ich vermutlich die gleichen Probleme haben.


Im Prinzip stimme ich dir 100% zu.

Aber ich muss auch sagen,  gerade beim WItcher hat es bei mir erstaunlich gut funktioniert. Wahrscheinlich zum einen, weil sie Buecher umsetzen und nicht direkt die Handlung der Spiele abkupfern, zum anderen, weil mMn Cavill einen aussergewoehnlich guten Job macht den Geralt aus den Spielen einzufangen, zowohl aeusserlich als auch von den ganzen Eigenheiten und dem Verhalten her. sogar sein Gegrummel kommt dem von Doug Cockle (Geralt's VA in den Spielen) sehr nahe.
Bin da auch mit sehr viel Skepsis rangegangen war aber am Ende positiv ueberrascht.

Aber ja, wie gesagt, im grossen und ganzen gebe ich dir recht. Zu LoU hab ich nicht so viel Bezug aber z.B. bin ich kein Fan einer Verfilmung der Mass Effect Trilogie, die ja immer mal wieder im Raum stand. Neue Geschichten in dem universum mit neuen Leuten, absolut, count me in aber ich brauche keinen neuen Shepard oder eine neue Liara auf dem Bildschirm. Das zieht sich so durch alle moeglichen Spielereihen durch.


Mal allgemein gesprochen: Ich finde ja, man koennte durchaus mehr Filme/Serien zu Spielen machen, aber ich wuerde die als animiert gestalten und die selben Sprecher verwenden. Das faende ich cool und mich wundert, dass das nicht schon gemacht wird. Klar, CGI Produktionen sind teuer aber ich frage mich, wieso eigentlich? Sowas wie Clone Wars (was mMn nun rein visuell schon sehr einfach gehalten ist) schauen sich die Leute doch auch an. mMn koennte man heutzutage komplette Produktionen in Engines wie Unreal 5 locker in einer Qualitaet erzeugen, die gut genug ist (und ich meine koplett CGI, nicht Unreal also post production fuer live action wie bei The mandalorian).
Die Star Citizen Macher haben ja mal gezeigt, wie sowas in ihrer Engine aussehen koennte. Und Produktionskosten muessten da ueber die Zeit eigentlich sinken. Ich hab auch schon mal kleine Videos in Unreal gemacht (natuerlich auf ganz kleinem Niveau aber ich habe ein bisschen Verstaendnis fuer die Arbeitsschritte) und genau wie bei echten Produktionen baut man sich ja quasi Sets und Assets, die man auch immer wieder verwenden kann (das gilt hier ja selbst fuer Animationen, etc.).
Ich wuerde es total feiern, wenn sowas mal irgendwann kommen wuerde.


----------



## MarcHammel (19. Oktober 2021)

Es gibt sicher passendere Schauspieler, die optisch mehr der Vorlage entsprechen würden. Aber ich bin dennoch gespannt auf die Serie und hoffe, das sie die Vorlage gut eingefangen haben.


----------



## Wynn (19. Oktober 2021)

Hjorgar schrieb:


> Sieht Henry Cavill aus wie Geralt? Nein und trotzdem funktioniert die Serie.











						A Must-Hear ‘The Witcher’ Voice Comparison: Netflix’s Show Geralt Vs. CDPR’s Game Geralt
					

Who is better, Netflix's show Geralt or CDPR's game Geralt? Well, thanks to Henry Cavill being a gamer, they're almost identical.




					www.forbes.com
				




Er sieht aus wie Geralt jedenfalls besser als Triss Netflix vs Triss Witcher 2/3









						How Triss Merigold is Much Different in The Witcher Netflix Series
					

The Witcher Netflix series makes some serious changes to Triss Merigold's character and fans can review all of the changes here.




					gamerant.com


----------



## Shalica (19. Oktober 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Stil bzw. Interpretation.🙄



Was gibt es da mit den Augen zu rollen. Ist nun mal Fakt.


----------



## golani79 (19. Oktober 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das ist für mich ein allgemeines Problem von Verfilmungen von Spielen. Ich habe durch die Spiele bereits ein vorgefertigtes audio-visuelles Bild, das bei mir eingeprägt ist. Ich habe eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie Charaktere auszusehen und zu klingen haben. Wenn das dann nicht übereinstimmt, geht das für mich gar nicht. Verstärkt wird der Effekt noch, wenn Charakter XY von einem bekannten Schauspieler gespielt wird, denn man auch aus anderen Rollen kennt. Wie eben bei Cavill und Pascal der Fall. Da sehe ich ständig Superman und den Mando vor mir.
> Deswegen kann ich mir auch die Witcher-Serie nicht anschauen. Mit TLOU werde ich vermutlich die gleichen Probleme haben.



Nach der Logik dürftest du dir von jedem Schauspieler nur eine Produktion ansehen .. 

Ich check echt nicht, wieso viele für sich, eigentlich so gute Sachen ausgrenzen .. aber muss eh jeder selber wissen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Oktober 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Ich ertappe mich auch oft dabei, enttäuscht zu sein, wenn ein Schauspieler nicht so aussieht, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, oder andersherum bei den Superhelden-Videospielen, die Charaktere nicht wie die Schauspieler^^ Aber am Ende ist es ja eh nur Gewohnheitssache und man schaut sich rein, wenn die Serie / Film / Spiel gut ist


Egal ob man Hardcore-Fan ist oder nicht, es werden immer Vergleiche zwischen Original und Adaption gezogen. Und letzteres unterliegt auch immer einer neuen Interpretationsweise (wo sich schlecht vorhersagen lässt ob diese mit den persönlichen Erwartungen komfort geht) . Ob Buch zu Film oder eben Spiel zu Film oder Serie, Unterschiede findet der Kenner immer wenn er ganz genau danach sucht oder auch nur aufmerksam darauf achtet.

Meine letzte Enttauschung war diesbezüglich die jüngste Tomb Raider-Verfilmung. Es lag nicht an Alicia Vikander dass mir der Film nicht sonderlich gefiel; es war einfach die starke Umschreibung der Spiel-Story, das Weichspülen der visuellen Härte und die völlig verdrehte Stimmung. Darum bin ich auch wenig guter Dinge dass es beim geplanten TR2 besser wird.

Wer letztendlich eine bekannte Spielfiguren verkörpert ist für mich daher nicht von zentraler Wichtigkeit, sondern das was aus dem Film/der Serie insgesamt gemacht wird. Daher bin ich z. B. sehr gespannt wenn der angekündigte "Metal Gear Solid" umgesetzt wird. Oscar Isaac als Snake... Schwer vorstellbar für mich als Core-Fan, aber wenn der Film das bekannte Kojima-Feeling ausströmt wäre das schon die halbe Miete.


----------



## Grolt (20. Oktober 2021)

Ist halt immer schwer, wenn ein Unterhaltungsprodukt, egal ob Film/Spiel oder Buch etc. auf etwas bereits existierendes besteht.

Jeder hat dann ein bestimmten Blick auf die Welt und die Figuren. Ich nehme mich nicht davon aus.

Aber am Ende zählt dann vor allem: Entspricht die Umsetzung dem Geist des Originals, trotz aller Abweichungen? Und: stimmt die Schauspielerische Leistung / ist das Drehbuch (ob Spiel oder Film) gut.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Oktober 2021)

Shalica schrieb:


> Was gibt es da mit den Augen zu rollen. Ist nun mal Fakt.


Ein Glück das es nicht eine maximalpigmentierte Killeremanze als Joel mit einem kleinen asiatischen schwulen Jungen als Ellie "interpretiert" wurde. 😅

Ich bin durchaus der Meinung das eine gewisse Nähe zur Vorlage erforderlich ist. Klar in Schrift ist da Ermessensspielraum, bei Dingen wie Witcher (Buch + Spiel) kann man es sich aussuchen ob man einen Spagat macht oder in welche Richtung man gehen will. 🧐


----------



## McTrevor (20. Oktober 2021)

Mit keiner Besetzung jemals wirst Du im Vorfeld die Fans eines Videospiels glücklich machen.


----------



## Shalica (22. Oktober 2021)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Mit keiner Besetzung jemals wirst Du im Vorfeld die Fans eines Videospiels glücklich machen.



Das mag durchaus Stimmen aber das ?  Sorry aber das ist ein bisschen zu weit weg vom original. Alleine die Augenfarbe macht schon ne Menge aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (22. Oktober 2021)

Really? Die Augenfarbe?


----------



## MarcoKaribik (22. Oktober 2021)

Kann man nicht einfach beide Werke getrennt voneinander betrachten? Ach ne, das klappt seit 50 Jahren bereits nicht mit Buch/Film, wieso sollte es also bei Spiel/Film anders sein?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. Oktober 2021)

MarcoKaribik schrieb:


> Kann man nicht einfach beide Werke getrennt voneinander betrachten? Ach ne, das klappt seit 50 Jahren bereits nicht mit Buch/Film, wieso sollte es also bei Spiel/Film anders sein?


Weil im Buch halt idR nur grobe Rahmenbedingungen vorgegeben werden und der Rest im Kopf ausgemalt wird während im Spiel eine klare optische Vorgabe existiert.



McTrevor schrieb:


> Mit keiner Besetzung jemals wirst Du im Vorfeld die Fans eines Videospiels glücklich machen.


Man kann zwar in Frage stellen ob die ähnlichen Schauspieler den Anforderungen der Figuren genügen werden, aber auch hier wird sich die Auswahl erst noch beweisen müssen. 😉



MrFob schrieb:


> Really? Die Augenfarbe?


Wenn man vorhat auch Nahaufnahmen zu machen wäre das recht Hilfreich, aber es gibt ja auch noch Kontaktlinsen und digitale Nachbearbeitung. 😏


----------



## MarcoKaribik (23. Oktober 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Weil im Buch halt idR nur grobe Rahmenbedingungen vorgegeben werden und der Rest im Kopf ausgemalt wird während im Spiel eine klare optische Vorgabe existiert.



Entschuldigung aber hast du schon mal ein Buch gelesen? 😂 
Tolkin beschreibt seitenweise die Landschaft. Herbert und Martin verstricken sich in unzähligen Nebenhandlungen und Charakterdetails, die sie teilweise seitenweise auswalzen. 
Ein Buch gibt eben nicht eine grobe Handlung vor, sondern verliert sich oft in Details. Zu viele Details als dass sie in 90 Minuten Film passen würden.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Oktober 2021)

MarcoKaribik schrieb:


> Entschuldigung aber hast du schon mal ein Buch gelesen? 😂
> Tolkin beschreibt seitenweise die Landschaft. Herbert und Martin verstricken sich in unzähligen Nebenhandlungen und Charakterdetails, die sie teilweise seitenweise auswalzen.
> Ein Buch gibt eben nicht eine grobe Handlung vor, sondern verliert sich oft in Details. Zu viele Details als dass sie in 90 Minuten Film passen würden.


Siehe Harry Potter V. Das Buch hätte normalerweise 2 Filme gebraucht. Die Herumtreiberkarte hat im Film nur ganz nebenbei eine Rolle gespielt und vieles andere.

Bei Buchverfilmungen ist es afaik leichter einen passenden Charakter zu finden. Weil da je nach Buch die Figur optisch nur rudimentär beschrieben wird.

Aber wenn ich eine direkte audio/visuelle Vorgabe z.B. aus einem Spiel habe (z.B. Ellie aus TLOU oder anderes Beispiel Shepard ME) wird es auch für mich schwierig hier einen Darsteller zu akzeptieren der der Spielfigur nicht ähnlich ist.

Bei Uncharted z.B. hat man offenbar den perfekten Part gefunden. Aber bei TLOU ? Anders herum mag ich z.B. bei Serien mit neuen Figuren nicht wenn ein Darsteller den ich fest mit 1 oder 2 Figuren von anderen Filmen verbinde auf einmal da eine Rolle spielt.

Da war ich z.B. bei Band of Brothers froh, daß man unverbrauchte Gesichter genommen hatte die man nicht fest mit einer Figur verbunden hat die aber trotzdem eine sehr gute Leistung gezeigt haben. Da hätte es mich z.B. irritiert wenn Captain Winters auf einmal von Bruce Willis, Vin Diesel, The Rock oder Schwarzenegger verkörpert worden wäre.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Oktober 2021)

Cool, Ellie wird ja von der kleinen aus Game of Thrones gespielt, dieses knallharte Mädel von der Bäreninsel. Hatte sie auf den kleinen Bildern gar nicht erkannt. Die wird die Rolle schon rocken....vorausgesetzt, sie hat mal ein Spiel gespielt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. Oktober 2021)

MarcoKaribik schrieb:


> Entschuldigung aber hast du schon mal ein Buch gelesen? 😂
> Tolkin beschreibt seitenweise die Landschaft. Herbert und Martin verstricken sich in unzähligen Nebenhandlungen und Charakterdetails, die sie teilweise seitenweise auswalzen.
> Ein Buch gibt eben nicht eine grobe Handlung vor, sondern verliert sich oft in Details. Zu viele Details als dass sie in 90 Minuten Film passen würden.


Ja, viele ... aber das ist schon etliche Jahre her.
Und ja, mir ist klar das gewisse Ausnahmeschriftsteller ganze Welten mit allem drum und dran erdacht haben.

Jetzt frage ich mich auber doch wo sich Nebenhandlungen, Charakterdetails und Landschaftsbeschreibungen in der Optik der Charaktere widerspiegeln ? 🤔

Selbst wenn in einem Buch Charaktere ausgiebig beschrieben werden, was hat man dann ?
Richtig, eine Beschreibung die auf hunderte von Personen zutreffen könnte.
Von Dingen wie Narben, Haar-, Haut-, Augenfarbe mal abgesehen die zudem leicht auf absolut jeden Schauspieler abpassbar sind, was bleibt das da ?
Z.B. rundes Gesicht, harte Gesichtszüge, gezeichnet von entbehrlicher Lebensweise ist durchaus beschreibbar, aber es bleiben eben hunderte von Möglichkeiten offen wie der Char nun wirklich aussieht.

In Filmen zur Buchvorlage wird aber selbst darauf "Aufgrund von <Blahiereinfügen>" auf derartige Dinge großzügig verzichtet. 😒

Bei einer reinen Spielvorlage ist diese Optik klar festgeschrieben ohne echten Ermessensspielraum!



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Cool, Ellie wird ja von der kleinen aus Game of Thrones gespielt, dieses knallharte Mädel von der Bäreninsel. Hatte sie auf den kleinen Bildern gar nicht erkannt. Die wird die Rolle schon rocken....vorausgesetzt, sie hat mal ein Spiel gespielt.


Rein schauspielerisch wird da sicherlich einiges mit Ihr gehen, nur die Optik weicht eben schon extrem ab.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Da war ich z.B. bei Band of Brothers froh, daß man unverbrauchte Gesichter genommen hatte die man nicht fest mit einer Figur verbunden hat die aber trotzdem eine sehr gute Leistung gezeigt haben. Da hätte es mich z.B. irritiert wenn Captain Winters auf einmal von Bruce Willis, Vin Diesel, The Rock oder Schwarzenegger verkörpert worden wäre.


Oh, das wußte ich gar nicht das es dazu eine Buchvorlage gibt, aber das klärt warum die Handlung einen gut ausgearbeiteten Eindruck gemacht hat.
Ich hab dazu zwar mal ein Buch im vorbeigehen gesehen (mit Cover aus einer Filmszene) und ich dachte das hat man später nachgeschoben. 🙄


----------



## MichaelG (23. Oktober 2021)

Nein, die Serie basiert auf dem Buch. Interessant an der Serie ist auch daß zwischen den Folgen die dargestellten Soldaten zu Wort kommen (wo sie noch gelebt haben). Sprich der originale Spears, Winters usw.

Ich bin mal auf die 3. Serie gespannt Masters of the Air (ala Band of Brothers 3) basiert auch wie The Pacific (Band of Brothers 2) auf einem Buch.


----------

